# Uber Drivers harassed



## [email protected]

Hi Everyone, 
If you are being high beamed and harassed or frustrated on the road, you will find if you cover your Uber app on each side and keep it out of sight, this will inhibit some trucks, motor bikes, motor scooter, busses and other large and medium sized vehicle types from seeing your pick up location from either beside or behind your car, if you conceal well this will foil their planed attacks on your way to your riders so you will regain your peace on the road again. I use a black piece of thick paper that I place behind the phone cradle that laps over each side. It's easy to use and very cost effective. 

Cheers


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

I honked at a tow truck driver for cutting across 4 Lanes of traffic. He gave me the finger and pointed for me to pull over. I laughed at him as I went by. Tweekers are so much fun.


----------



## [email protected]

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I honked at a tow truck driver for cutting across 4 Lanes of traffic. He gave me the finger and pointed for me to pull over. I laughed at him as I went by. Tweekers are so much fun.


Hi Uber_Yota_916
Yes, they are among some of the worst offenders. If you have a dash cam be sure to film them and post it on Youtube. 
A good dash can from Kogan gets awesome clarity. Be sure to conceale your app as it may be being used against you in planed ambushes.

Cheers


----------



## dave_guy

[email protected] said:


> Hi Everyone,
> If you are being high beamed and harassed or frustrated on the road, you will find if you cover your Uber app on each side and keep it out of sight, this will inhibit some trucks, motor bikes, motor scooter, busses and other large and medium sized vehicle types from seeing your pick up location from either beside or behind your car, if you conceal well this will foil their planed attacks on your way to your riders so you will regain your peace on the road again. I use a black piece of thick paper that I place behind the phone cradle that laps over each side. It's easy to use and very cost effective.
> 
> Cheers


Picture please...thanks


----------



## Toby Powell

Need to look at it!


----------



## Taksomotor

I usually do most of the harassing myself. Is that wrong?


----------

